# March



## mraspen (Jan 1, 2004)

The DVR 942 is now projected in March, but will be available for $249.99 to new DISH Network Customers. Only available as a single receiver install.

Link removed... dealer spam. ND


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

MMM spam


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Just to be clear (and the other thread with info on this already was) -- that's $250 fee to LEASE the unit. It is for new DHA customers.

It is a bit deceptive to just say that it will be "$249 to new Dish Customers" -- that implies buying. It'll be a $249 FEE for the PRIVILEGE of being able to lease it.

Whether or not they will offer the same lease option to existing DHA or non-DHA people is yet to be seen.

I did get told in a reply from CEO that they MIGHT offer it as a lease option to existing, non-DHA customers -- but they didn't know when or how much.

- John...


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I can't BELIEVE they'd LEASE a unit for that.....Why not just jack the monthly fee on the unit $5-$10 per month. $250 up front will turn a lot of people off. And how much more do they want as a monthly lease fee?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

jgoggan said:


> Just to be clear (and the other thread with info on this already was) -- that's $250 fee to LEASE the unit. It is for new DHA customers.
> 
> It is a bit deceptive to just say that it will be "$249 to new Dish Customers" -- that implies buying. It'll be a $249 FEE for the PRIVILEGE of being able to lease it.
> 
> ...


Actually from DISH'S history that is $250 to become a BETA TESTER it should take them a year to debug the software!!! :lol:


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

So let me get this straight. 250 dollars I have to pay to become a beta tester? I dont think so. From my understandings, dish needs to pay me 250 dollars to try the unit and let them see the problems I have. All this fuss for freakin tv. What ever happened to the good ol days of buy a tv, bring it home, get some rabbit ears and enjoy.   2 steps foward and one back always!


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Evil Capserian said:


> All this fuss for freakin tv.


Um, no -- fuss for HD TV that you can rewind, pause, record, and so on.

You are welcome to get a free box that looks great, but doesn't do HD or record without any fuss. Or, heck, even one that DOES record without any fuss.



> What ever happened to the good ol days of buy a tv, bring it home, get some rabbit ears and enjoy.


Enjoy it looking like crap, sure. You can still do that if you'd like...

- John...


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I have got to wonder what the marketing people at DISH were thinking when they put this "offer" together. Do they really think that the 942 will be successful if they charge $250 up front? I really don't think that there are that many people out there that will go for this "deal". My bet is that they will have to change the offer within six months after the 942 comes out.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Bill R said:


> I have got to wonder what the marketing people at DISH were thinking when they put this "offer" together. Do they really think that the 742 will be successful if they charge $250 up front? I really don't think that there are that many people out there that will go for this "deal". My bet is that they will have to change the offer within six months after the 742 comes out.


bill its a 942 and people appear to be happy with the $100 522 lease offer


----------



## hildred (Aug 19, 2003)

yes why the 250 for lease do you get it back well there a fee per montn if so how much by the way sbc is coming out there 942 with out no fee


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

hildred said:


> yes why the 250 for lease


Because it is an expensive box.



> do you get it back


No, it doesn't appear so -- but this deal doesn't even exist yet, so more details will come, of course.



> well there a fee per montn if so how much


Likely the same as other leased units at $5/month, I believe.



> by the way sbc is coming out there 942 with out no fee


Um, yeah -- have some references or a link? I'll believe it when I see it, I guess. 

- John...


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> bill its a 942 and people appear to be happy with the $100 522 lease offer


 Bob,

My bad. It was a typo (I meant 942) and I corrected it.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Leasing the 942 sounds like a good deal to me. You can buy a new 921 for $550. It would take 4 years before the lease cost equalled that. 

If as folks say the 921 and 942 are already obsolete, then its likely you'll be trading it back in long before that 4 years is up.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Danny R said:


> If as folks say the 921 and 942 are already obsolete, then its likely you'll be trading it back in long before that 4 years is up.


Yes, I agree but you have to think about what the "replacement" for the 921 and 942 will cost (up front) when it comes out in 2007. A lot of subscribers will think that $250 (up front) is too much to pay every few years.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I just question from a marketing standpoint how you "sell" $250 as an upfront charge for the privilege of this box. I guess it may work if D* does it too. $100 upfront for "installation and activation" is a lot easier to sell than $250 IMO.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

finniganps said:


> I just question from a marketing standpoint how you "sell" $250 as an upfront charge for the privilege of this box. I guess it may work if D* does it too. $100 upfront for "installation and activation" is a lot easier to sell than $250 IMO.


You just say: "You can lease the DVR522 dual-tuner unit for $5/month. If you'd like to upgrade to lease a HD DVR unit, there is a $250 fee."

Poof. Done. And people will pay it.

- John...


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

jgoggan said:


> Um, yeah -- have some references or a link? I'll believe it when I see it, I guess.
> 
> - John...


Are you saying that you haven't heard of the Cable companies' HD DVR's? It's pretty common knowledge. No upfront cost. And, in my area Comacast charges $10/month, which is the lease fee, DVR fee, 2nd box fee, and HD fee, all rolled into one.

The most popular Cable HD DVR is the Moto 6412. 
http://broadband.motorola.com/dvr/dct6412.asp
The Moxi is pretty nice, too.
http://www.digeo.com/prodserv/moxi_menu.jsp


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

garypen said:


> Are you saying that you haven't heard of the Cable companies' HD DVR's? It's pretty common knowledge. No upfront cost.


Great for you! Must be nice to have real cable that either sees competition or cares about people. For me, my ONLY cable choice is Charter -- and they do not offer anythign except standard cable here. No digital. No cablemodem/internet. No HD. Nothing.

Therefore, whether or not some cable company near you happens to offer deals on HD DVRs really doesn't mean a think to the many, many millions of people that don't have that option!



- John...


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Also, just to be clear, from his statement, I THOUGHT that he meant that it would be some Dish Bundle THROUGH SBC. I didn't know he meant some "942 equivalent" box -- if that is indeed what he meant.

In other words, I thought he was saying that, through SBC, he'd be able to get a free 942 deal. I was saying that I wanted references for THAT.

If he meant something else, then sorry -- I didn't know. I don't have SBC and thought that they were a phone provider -- not TV provider...

- John...


----------



## mraspen (Jan 1, 2004)

John,

SBC offers D* as a bundle with their phone service. It's really put a hurtin' on the D* dealers in TX.

DTV has signed a similar deal with BELLSOUTH.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

jgoggan said:


> Also, just to be clear, from his statement, I THOUGHT that he meant that it would be some Dish Bundle THROUGH SBC. I didn't know he meant some "942 equivalent" box -- if that is indeed what he meant.
> 
> In other words, I thought he was saying that, through SBC, he'd be able to get a free 942 deal. I was saying that I wanted references for THAT.
> 
> ...


His grammar and punctuation was so bad, plus no caps, that my brain misfired thinking he meant cable, not SBC. But, yes, SBC will be releasing their own 2-tuner HD DVR Home Media set top box, made by 2-Wire.

http://www.2wire.com/?p=300

http://www.2wire.com/?p=11

It will receive Dish programming, but have Tivo-like functionality including Home Media Option types of features, and other cool thingies.

I do have SBC for my local, long distance, DSL, and soon cellular. In order to get SBC/Dish as a new customer, the prospective sub needs to have not been a Dish customer for a minimum of 6 months. I have no problem switching to Comacast for that period. No problem at all. I will enjoy the bundled discount and single bill, as well.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Bob Haller said:


> bill its a 942 and people appear to be happy with the $100 522 lease offer


 What? Never heard of that one. 522's go out of here for exactly the same as a 322 - ZERO dollars up front (for the boxes). $50 for either/both kinds of installation (rebated) unless you've got Club Dish (EVERYBODY has Club Dish!).


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

garypen said:


> His grammar and punctuation was so bad, plus no caps, that my brain misfired thinking he meant cable, not SBC. But, yes, SBC will be releasing their own 2-tuner HD DVR Home Media set top box, made by 2-Wire.
> 
> http://www.2wire.com/?p=300
> 
> ...


Well that sucks! I was looking at that new SBC HD DVR and I was wondering a lot about it. I sounds like it would be a very welcome addition to my home theater and was hoping that possible that Dish somehow would be able to leverage the technology and this might be the follow up for the 942. Could be the MPEG4 HD box. (Once could dream). Well anyway it is a nice box, but switching to adelphia for 6 months just does not seem that appealing.

THanks for the info Gary? Are you sure about this. I was going to look into getting SBC DSL. But if it means doing a double swap, Its not for me.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

In order to sign up with SBC/Dish, you need to have been unsubscribed to Dish for at least 6 months. It is the written TOS on their website. I would guess that it was probably at the request of Dish, to keep its subs from just switching over for the bundle discount. (I would have.)

That SBC/2Wire box looks so good, it might be worth 6 months of rabbit ears, let alone bad Adelphia cable. It look like a helluva device.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

garypen said:


> In order to sign up with SBC/Dish, you need to have been unsubscribed to Dish for at least 6 months. It is the written TOS on their website. I would guess that it was probably at the request of Dish, to keep its subs from just switching over for the bundle discount. (I would have.)
> 
> That SBC/2Wire box looks so good, it might be worth 6 months of rabbit ears, let alone bad Adelphia cable. It look like a helluva device.


Thanks for the info Gary.. it was something in the back of my mind. As for the SBC HD PVR. It does look sweet. In the back of my mind, I hope this was some sort of joint venture or some how Dish can leverage this technology.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

SimpleSimon said:


> What? Never heard of that one. 522's go out of here for exactly the same as a 322 - ZERO dollars up front (for the boxes). $50 for either/both kinds of installation (rebated) unless you've got Club Dish (EVERYBODY has Club Dish!).


I believe he was referring to the upcoming (February 1st) option for existing customers, including non-lease customers, to be able to lease a 522. Not new customers as you are referring to.

But, I'm not sure on that. I'm still waiting for official word on the 522 lease deal... I guess we'll all know in a couple of days...

- John...


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> In the back of my mind, I hope this was some sort of joint venture or some how Dish can leverage this technology.


It's certainly a joint venture. Otherwise, it wouldn't receive and decrypt Dish signals. It just seems like SBC/2Wire are "leveraging" whatever Dish technology they need to make it work. That doesn't seem to include the Dish guide either. It looks like TV Guide I-Guide info from the SBC DSL connection.

I would think that if Dish was planning on releasing their own version, they would have already started advertising it. You know how Charlie and Co. love to to blow their own vaporware horn. How long were they touting the 921 before they released it? (only to kill it relatively soon after.) Or, how about SuperDish and the 50 HD channels?

If there was even a chance of them releasing this box, they'd be all over it like flies on rice.


----------

